

Show HN: Music Training Site Ultilizing WebMidi API - jtyner
http://musicians-u.com

======
jtyner
I got rejected today by YCombinator for W15. Putting this out there to gauge
interest.

[http://musicians-u.com](http://musicians-u.com)

